# Formatear memory USB flash



## Paddy

Tengo un problema con mi memoria flash y quisiera intentar formatearla, pero no se como puedo hacerlo, si la unidad de disco extraíble USB no aparece en el explorer.
Leí que alguien formateo su memoria USB en estas circunstancias, por favor quisiera que el que sepa hacerlo o tiene idea de como hacerlo pueda responderme ("Detallando en pasos")

_*Gracias!*_

*Bye *       !


----------



## MaMu

A ver, si lo hacemos simplemente en 2 pasos :

I)  WINDOWS

(Te pongo un ejemplo, no se que Memory estas usando, si PenDrive o Supertalentflash, o alguna otra)

Bajastes esto 'Device Driver Download for STF_SM_USB20' ???
Que en definitiva es el USB_MEMORY_BAR.exe (1.3 MB) que instalas y utilizas el USB - F.M.

Pero el caso esta en que : 

A) Si utilizas Windows 98 SE, vas a tener problemas con los Dirvers USB y las MemoryFlash

B) En Windows XP no deberias tener problemas. (USB 1.1/2.0)

El error típico que se comete, es que se ha bajado el Driver equivocado, que para el caso podes buscar en http://www.supertalentflash.com/download.php 

Para que aparezca la unidad de la Flash en el Explorer debe estar el Driver adecuado.


II ) LINUX

Mira, este LINK, esta al "detalle"

Si trabajas sobre la plataforma Linux.


Si esto no te ha ayudado, quizás seria bueno que nos digas el modelo, marca y capacidad de tu USB Memory Flash, como para poder ofrecer una solución mas específica.

Saludos.


----------



## Paddy

Gracias por haber respondido a mi mensaje y perdón por no especificar el tipo de dispositivo extraíble con el cual tengo problemas. 

Mi dispositivo es un flash driver 2.0 (o pendrive) de capacidad 256 MB & Marca: Markvision. 

La razón por la cual quiero formatear este driver es porque el sistema operativo Windows XP (win98/2000 server/XP home) ya no lo reconoce aun con el controlador instalado (del flash driver 2.0) a causa de un corte de luz. 
Lei por este foro que es posible solucionar este problema formateando la unidad pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo cuando ningún sistema operativo lo puede reconocer al conectarlo en el puerto USB. 

OJO.- El sistema operativo (XP) reconoce que se ha conectado un dispositivo extraíble cuando lo inserto, pero ya no puede detectar que tipo de dispositivo extraíble se ha conectado y por lo tanto no lo muestra, es posible que haya sufrido un daño superficial pero como ya dije anteriormente quisiera intentar formateando la unidad extraíble. 
Si pudieras ayudarme en este caso o sabes de algún foro o link mas especifico donde pudieran ayudarme en este caso, te agradecería que me lo hagas saber. 

Bye!     8)


----------



## chivisaz

Hola, tengo un problema con un reproductor de audio con 256 MB Flash Memory & External SD/MMC, modelo RD1072 bueno de un dia de la nada, cuando queria prenderlo solo aparecia RCA en la pantalla y se apagaba,no reproducia nada, entonces la conecte a mi pc y cuando queria bajar o subir musica o datos a mi memoria me sala un error q decia: "Error de lectura demorada", bueno despues de leer le manual me decia q podia formatearla pero con cuidado, asi q lo hice desde windows, pero al final dice que windows no puede terminar de dar formato a la memoria, ademas dice que tiene cero espacio libre y cero espacio ultilizado, y no se deja formatear con windows xp, porque intento pero se queda parado y no termina, se cuelga. Creo q necesita un formato fat32, pero como puedo hacer....
Estoy desesperada ayudenme porfavor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieguer89

hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, me integre porque creo que aqui podre conseguir una ayuda a un problema que tengo con la memoria usb, veran,la memoria usb es de 128 mb es la mas pequeña que tengo, bueno cauando yo utilixava la memoria me corria bien todo me guardaba los archivos y todo iba bien, pero resulta que en estos dias cuando inserte la memoria a mi computadora me la reconocia pero cuando me voy a meter dentro de la meoria me dice que la memoria no tiene formato, y la verdad yo no se porque porque siempre expulso la memoria adecuadamente, entonces no se que hacer porque tego muchos archivos importantes y si la formateo me los va a borrar alguno de ustedes no  sabran como  puedo hacer para formatearla sin que me borre mis  archivos que tengo ahi?

Por favor diganme cual puede ser la solucion


----------

